# SGU - Success Global Media



## System (14 March 2014)

Success Resources Global Ltd (SGU) is an Australia-based company, engaging in the operation of an event management business, delivering personal development seminars and related products.

www.successresourcesglobal.com


----------



## System (15 March 2016)

On March 15th, 2016, Success Resources Global Limited changed its name to Success Global Media Limited.


----------

